# Demand for English speaking finance / admin staff in Dubai?



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

High or low?

Got a decent CV just wondering


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

There's some demand I'm sure but these jobs are usually filled by Indians or Filipinos prepared to work for a lot less than you will be used to earning. If you have professional qualifications it might be possibly for you to get a finance manager type role were the pay should be reasonable.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> There's some demand I'm sure but these jobs are usually filled by Indians or Filipinos prepared to work for a lot less than you will be used to earning. If you have professional qualifications it might be possibly for you to get a finance manager type role were the pay should be reasonable.


It's 50/50 in my opinion. 

I'm an Indian currently looking for an Office Manager's role in any multinational organization. Unfortunately, almost all the jobs that I've look through either want a "Western educated" person or someone who is willing to work for less than 8k a month. Needless to say, I don't fit in either category so am pretty much screwed in my job search.

Good luck to the OP however  There are jobs available, you just need to find them.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I know of very few native English speaking admin staff in dubai. In general they would be restricted to the bigger banks or law firms because most (say 99%) of the firms have Indian/ Filipino/ Sri Lankan admin staff as they are inexpensive to hire


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Many of my local friends friends fill these upper level admin manager staff in banks, and then have low paying people beneath them that they then do QA on their work (like those people need someone to go over their work and like the locals really do it!). Some of these locals speak not so great english as I have a hard time conversing with them and my friend has to be the interpreter. I asked about it and alot of the people who work in their offices are arabic speaking people from the gcc who will also work for quite a bit less. My .02. 

If you are cute, I think that helps. Horrible to say, but if you are, send a bigger then usual thumbnail picture on your resume. Email, email, email. You never know.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Some of these locals speak not so great english


Definition of irony?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are cute, I think that helps. Horrible to say, but if you are, send a bigger then usual thumbnail picture on your resume.


As someone who has hired several people here in Dubai, I can confirm that this guarantees you at least an interview if you're female.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Definition of irony?


 Sounds pretty correct to me...  At least southern Texas girl correct


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gavtek said:


> As someone who has hired several people here in Dubai, I can confirm that this guarantees you at least an interview if you're female.


(ppppssssstt the OP is male lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> (ppppssssstt the OP is male lol)
> 
> Jo xxx



How do you know jojo? Maybe a girl is Leon...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> How do you know jojo? Maybe a girl is Leon...


Cos he's posted on Spain as well and has said more about what he wants and ..... that he's a bloke lol!!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...glish-speaking-finance-admin-staff-spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well at least he's trying. Perhaps I should start doing that too


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Obviously trying everywhere as he has posted in Cyprus as well


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

Money isn't a big issue for me, doing it for the expierence more than anything else, never been called cute before though!?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

leon_telford said:


> Money isn't a big issue for me, doing it for the expierence more than anything else, never been called cute before though!?


Money should an issue if you want to live in Dubai, cost of living alot higher than Spain or Cyprus.


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

Sorry what I meant was I'm not going to over to live a glamorous lifestyle or anything


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are earning what most Indian or filippino admin/finance staff here earn then your life will be far from glamorous. 

Totally understand you want a life experience not money but not sure you realise what that means in terms of how you'd be living here unless you score a top management top in those areas.

You really need to visit to understand just how divided things are here if you haven't been already (sounds like you haven't been here).. It's not good but the unfortunate reality. Leagues different from expat life in familiar places like spain or Cyprus


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> If you are earning what most Indian or filippino admin/finance staff here earn then your life will be far from glamorous.
> 
> Totally understand you want a life experience not money but not sure you realise what that means in terms of how you'd be living here unless you score a top management top in those areas.
> 
> You really need to visit to understand just how divided things are here if you haven't been already (sounds like you haven't been here).. It's not good but the unfortunate reality. Leagues different from expat life in familiar places like spain or Cyprus


Thank you thats an interesting reply and brings questions into my choice which place to aim towards......


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

leon_telford said:


> High or low?
> 
> Got a decent CV just wondering


You have to speak English here... but everyone does. Those sorts of jobs are normally taken by people from the sub-continent. Certain jobs here are normally held by a specific nationality. That's just the way it is.

Companies happy to have British employees... just don't expect a big salary (and it's normally an all-in-one salary now) not salary +++

Good luck

By the way, I'm an expat in Dubai... seems I pushed the wrong button when signing up!


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

What does OP mean!!


----------

